# OK to start vitex in early days of pregnancy?



## janinemh (Apr 25, 2006)

So I might be pg. I am having a really odd cycle--exact day of ovulation was confusing with a sharp rise on day 14 (but I slept poorly that night so I though it was because of that), then I dropped back under the line for two days, and then had a slow rise back up above the cover line. My peak day of cervical fluid was more in line with the first rise. Anyway, I am now at least 16 and up to 20 days post O. I've never had a luteal phase this long but I my LP has been increasing in length with a vit/min protocol I've been doing (but only up to 13 or 14 days). In particular, I've been taking B6 for the week leading up to menstruation and I upped my dose this cycle to help cut down on cramping.

To make it more confusing, I"ve been spotting (really lightly, just a stain on the TP) off and on for the last 5 days (implantation?). My temps have been above the cover line but not super far above and today they dropped down a little closer. My worry is that I have low progesterone and even if I am pg, I won't be able to stay pg. We weren't trying but, I really want this kiddo to stick around if they are in there. Would starting Vitex help? I've taken it before but its been a while. I know there is conflicting advice on whether you should take vitex at all while pregnant but would it be especially bad to start after conception?

Sorry I don't have my chart to post. Hopefully this all make sense. Might try to get a chart up at TGYF and link to it later.

Thanks!


----------

